# Comparing Singapore and India.



## vineetbahl (Nov 13, 2011)

Dear All,

I always wanted to work outside India, but unfortunately things never worked out. Recently my company has offered me to relocate to Singapore. Can you advice me what kind of compensation I should be looking for given the following piece of information: 

•	I am single 28 year old currently working in Bangalore. 
•	My monthly take home(post tax deductions) is around INR110,000-INR120,000(Annual Compensation INR 1,800,000). 
•	I stay in a rented house in a good society and pay a rent around 20K per month. 


Regards,
Vineet Bahl


----------



## sign325 (Oct 11, 2011)

I have been in India men and im living in Singapore now , really im wonder how you want to compare between those two countries.
India and Singapore is like comparing the night with day.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

honestly, and sincerely, you should take a trip here, and decide . 

If you have that life in Bangalore, you will hate it here, as one guy even asked how 5 million get crammed into the small island .. and house ? change it to 'apartment' and more likely, a shared one .. 

Well, if you get the right job, then the company pays for the condo, then you may be happier .. 

And as sign325 says, no comparison .. and if you have images of US, with weekly fishing trips, monthly inter-state drives, and all that, forget it .. you will be hard pressed even to get home occasionally

And those are my 2 cents.

cheers


----------

